# Why not Great Park?



## timbuck (Apr 19, 2021)

Seems that a lot of Spring games are being played in Oceanside or Norco.  This is when the home team isn't able to use their usual fields, so the league(s) work with Silverlakes or So Cal Complex.
I certainly appreciate that we are not having to drive to Arizona or Vegas.

But why aren't more games being played at Great Park?


----------



## RJonesUSC (Apr 19, 2021)

There are a lot of games at OCGP.  HS games throughout the week and lots of club games on the weekends.  When we've been there on the weekends the last couple months it's been packed.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 19, 2021)

RJonesUSC said:


> There are a lot of games at OCGP.  HS games throughout the week and lots of club games on the weekends.  When we've been there on the weekends the last couple months it's been packed.


Definitely lots of games are being played at GP  If the home team has it as one of their fields-  they schedule them there.
But if the home team's fields aren't available (which is happening a bit more this Spring due to so many sports being having their leagues running at the same time) -  SCDSL (probably other leagues too) schedule games in Oceanside or Silverlakes.
Why hasn't SCDSL been able to leverage Great Park fields?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 19, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Definitely lots of games are being played at GP  If the home team has it as one of their fields-  they schedule them there.
> But if the home team's fields aren't available (which is happening a bit more this Spring due to so many sports being having their leagues running at the same time) -  SCDSL (probably other leagues too) schedule games in Oceanside or Silverlakes.
> Why hasn't SCDSL been able to leverage Great Park fields?


Sounds to me like the point RJones was making is that most of the fields are taken....


----------



## RJonesUSC (Apr 19, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Sounds to me like the point RJones was making is that most of the fields are taken....


Just that it's been packed when I've been there.  I have some some friend's teams that usually play locally (OC) playing almost all of their games at Silverlakes.  And other friends kids teams that are SCDSL haven't had one game at OCGP yet - but then again I don't know if that's the norm currently.  Hard to say there's any real norm nowadays unfortunately.  Either way, it's good to see the fields packed with youth sports as we're driving around on the weekends.


----------



## SoccerFan6 (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm at Great Park almost every weekend.  From what I've seen all the games on the turf fields are ECNL.  I'm not sure about grass, but it seems like clubs with access to OCGP are prioritizing their ENCL teams (both boys and girls) at that location.


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 19, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Seems that a lot of Spring games are being played in Oceanside or Norco.  This is when the home team isn't able to use their usual fields, so the league(s) work with Silverlakes or So Cal Complex.
> I certainly appreciate that we are not having to drive to Arizona or Vegas.
> 
> But why aren't more games being played at Great Park?


Simple answer would be: SCDSL don't have GP. They do have contracts with Oceanside and Silverlakes.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 19, 2021)

And I'm only complaining because traffic to Oceanside was awful on Saturday. Should take about 45 minutes but took an hour and 20. And had to pay $8.00 for parking.
Great park is closer and parking is free.


----------



## crush (Apr 19, 2021)

timbuck said:


> And I'm only complaining because traffic to Oceanside was awful on Saturday. Should take about 45 minutes but took an hour and 20. And had to pay $8.00 for parking.
> Great park is closer and parking is free.


The dreadful drive down South on da 5 frwy is depressing.  What a waste of time.  I knew something was up.  All these OC folks are being diverted to Oceanside, Del Mar or worse, Vegas.  No home games for the home team.  I went to Palomar Mountain off 76 two weeks ago.  On my way back, the drive from San Clemente to 76 looked like pure misery.  The only cool thing about that drive is watching the Marines and Navy Seals kicking ass


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 19, 2021)

Supply, demand, and field allocations or not.

A bunch of clubs don't have there traditional local home fields this go around so they either use their league to secure fields or contact out to the complexes.   Some are not even able to get any or much due to demand so they basically play away games mostly where they can get them.

LAFC & LAUFA are playing all the way @ Galloway in Temecula for example which is a crazy 100mile+ drive for many with so so horse fields,  I would take Oside over that any day of the week.

Take it where you can get it type deal which often comes down to the larger complexes like silverlakes, Oside, Del mar, etc.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Apr 19, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Supply, demand, and field allocations or not.
> 
> A bunch of clubs don't have there traditional local home fields this go around so they either use their league to secure fields or contact out to the complexes.   Some are not even able to get any or much due to demand so they basically play away games mostly where they can get them.
> 
> ...


I saw Santa Barbara playing TFA... AT. GALWAY. IN. TEMECULA.  for a league game.  That's bonkers. That had to be a 4 hour plus drive for SB.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Apr 19, 2021)

Supply/demand is a big issue with so many fields unavailable but this kind of crazy traveling is just another reminder of the complete lunacy of the number and structure of leagues in SoCal. It could be fixed tomorrow with some dialogue and sense but we know it won't be so we all just continue on the hamster wheel.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 19, 2021)

Paul Spacey said:


> Supply/demand is a big issue with so many fields unavailable but this kind of crazy traveling is just another reminder of the complete lunacy of the number and structure of leagues in SoCal. It could be fixed tomorrow with some dialogue and sense but we know it won't be so we all just continue on the hamster wheel.


Right?  At the very least, it would be great if clubs would cooperate with other local clubs and let them use field space that is going unused.  At least for the Spring season as we come out of the nightmare of lockdown.
But - A club with field space is more valuable than anything.  If you can squeeze a smaller club out because they have to drive 3 hours for a league game-  You can either grab their players for the upcoming season or you can "Affiliate" the entire club into your uniforms.


----------



## crush (Apr 19, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Right?  At the very least, it would be great if clubs would cooperate with other local clubs and let them use field space that is going unused.  At least for the Spring season as we come out of the nightmare of lockdown.
> But - A club with field space is more valuable than anything.  If you can squeeze a smaller club out because they have to drive 3 hours for a league game-  You can either grab their players for the upcoming season or you can "Affiliate" the entire club into your uniforms.


Some clubs got fields some don't and life is not fair,  is it?  Or is it?  I was snucklerd by one top club telling me if you don't got no fields, your club will be toast.  That was four years ago.  Talk about Mr Have Fields and Mr Haveno Fields.  Plus some give out free rides just because.  This whole season needs to be booted out of here and we should all just get ready for next season.  Let the girls focus on HSS and their grades.  Stop with all this travel all over the country or never be seen by the scouts.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 19, 2021)

crush said:


> Some clubs got fields some don't and life is not fair,  is it?  Or is it?  I was snucklerd by one top club telling me if you don't got no fields, your club will be toast.  That was four years ago.  Talk about Mr Have Fields and Mr Haveno Fields.  Plus some give out free rides just because.  This whole season needs to be booted out of here and we should all just get ready for next season.  Let the girls focus on HSS and their grades.  Stop with all this travel all over the country or never be seen by the scouts.


At least we didnt travel to Florida this past weekend and miss 3 days of school (not that school matters this year either).


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 19, 2021)

crush said:


> Some clubs got fields some don't and life is not fair,  is it?  Or is it?  I was snucklerd by one top club telling me if you don't got no fields, your club will be toast.  That was four years ago.  Talk about Mr Have Fields and Mr Haveno Fields.  Plus some give out free rides just because.  This whole season needs to be booted out of here and we should all just get ready for next season.  Let the girls focus on HSS and their grades.  Stop with all this travel all over the country or never be seen by the scouts.


Where is a demand there is a supply. If parents would just say f.. it, we wouldn't have all those issues.


----------



## crush (Apr 19, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Where is a demand there is a supply. If parents would just say f.. it, we wouldn't have all those issues.


I know Eagle.  I tried this three years ago and you saw them attack the messenger.   The biggest ass in this business told me I better not leave or say shit about this and that or my dd will be labeled a club hopper and will be blacklisted bro.  That is so wrong to do to a 14 year old who worked her ass off ((with her teammates)) only to be denied access just because.  Karma is here


----------



## timbuck (Apr 19, 2021)

Here is my guess as to why Great Park isn't part of the mix-
So Cal and Silverlakes probably gave better pricing to SCDSL to have their games there.  But these venues made up the difference by charging for parking.  Great Park would have been more expensive for the league to schedule games that were paid for by the league (and not paid for by a clubs home team permit).  How much more expensive? I have no idea.
SCDSL saved themselves money.  Can't fault them for looking at the economics of it all. Especially not knowing when we would be able to play again.  Im sure the rebrand from SCDSL to SoCal isn't free.

"It's all about the kids!!!".

I do commend everyone involved for getting the league up and running this year.


----------



## justneededaname (Apr 19, 2021)

Our San Diego club has plenty of home field space within a 10 minute drive of most of our players. For our home games against OC clubs we rent fields at Socal Complex so you all don't have to drive the extra 30 minutes down to San Diego ... Your welcome.


----------



## Soccer (Apr 19, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Here is my guess as to why Great Park isn't part of the mix-
> So Cal and Silverlakes probably gave better pricing to SCDSL to have their games there.  But these venues made up the difference by charging for parking.  Great Park would have been more expensive for the league to schedule games that were paid for by the league (and not paid for by a clubs home team permit).  How much more expensive? I have no idea.
> SCDSL saved themselves money.  Can't fault them for looking at the economics of it all. Especially not knowing when we would be able to play again.  Im sure the rebrand from SCDSL to SoCal isn't free.
> 
> ...


The reason is Great Park is managed by the City of Irvine.  There is no league agreements to be had.  The try to be Fair to everyone.  But mostly only serve Irvine based clubs with residency requirements.  SCDSL and CSL would love to have an agreement with the Great Park.  They (City of Irvine) won't do it.  

Silverlakes and So Cal will make agreements to fill their complex.  They prefer to rent large amounts of field space, not one offs like the Great Park.


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 19, 2021)

CSL has its Premier games at Great Park, boys and girls.   So far 5 games at Great Park.  Grass fields.   Imagine if we had one league where everyone could play there games locally.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 19, 2021)

Soccer said:


> The reason is Great Park is managed by the City of Irvine.  There is no league agreements to be had.  The try to be Fair to everyone.  But mostly only serve *Irvine based clubs with residency requirements*.  SCDSL and CSL would love to have an agreement with the Great Park.  They (City of Irvine) won't do it.
> 
> Silverlakes and So Cal will make agreements to fill their complex.  They prefer to rent large amounts of field space, not one offs like the Great Park.


You sure about that part?
I'm sure Blues, Slammers, Pats and West Coast have some Irvine players on their rosters.  But not enough to satisfy what most cities require for residency requirements.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 19, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> CSL has its Premier games at Great Park, boys and girls.   So far 5 games at Great Park.  Grass fields.   Imagine if we had one league where everyone could play there games locally.


Yet big majority of all the teams are from LA or other counties so there traveling longer distances to play in OC.   Only a few premier teams are based in OC. 

 I like great park don't get me wrong but strange choice since basically few gets home game or anything near.  At least the fields are nice for the price they pay for premier.


----------



## Soccer (Apr 20, 2021)

timbuck said:


> You sure about that part?
> I'm sure Blues, Slammers, Pats and West Coast have some Irvine players on their rosters.  But not enough to satisfy what most cities require for residency requirements.


Yes Irvine clubs get the most field space at Great Park and are a higher priority when it comes to requests for games (weekends), the City then divides the space up equally amongst the other clubs, the organizations are last priority.  CSL has a few one off days.  One off days do not help consistency of a schedule for Discovery.

SCDSL is placing clubs at these venues that do not have fields   Find your own fields for games and you can drive local.  These clubs are still renting the field space at Silverlakes or SoCal.  Without this option that SCDSL has, games would not be played.  SCDSL does not get a dime for parking.  Or profit from the clubs renting the field at these complexes.  It’s just a choice of game or no game.  Hopefully these clubs find field space in the Fall.  

Practice space is easier to come by at Great Park, then game space.  For fact.  Look how many ECNL Games are scheduled in SD by OC Clubs.


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 20, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Yet big majority of all the teams are from LA or other counties so there traveling longer distances to play in OC.   Only a few premier teams are based in OC.
> 
> I like great park don't get me wrong but strange choice since basically few gets home game or anything near.  At least the fields are nice for the price they pay for premier.


Back in the day *all* CSL Premier games were in UCI with $10 parking fee. It wasn't strange choice - it was a choice of using same venue for everyone, just like SCDSL using Silverlakes for Discovery league.


----------



## crush (Apr 20, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Back in the day *all* CSL Premier games were in UCI with $10 parking fee. It wasn't strange choice - it was a choice of using same venue for everyone, just like SCDSL using Silverlakes for Discovery league.


It's amazing to look back and see how all this started.  I love sports Eagle.  I actually think I love sports more than anyone on this forum.  I mean that 100%.  I love competition to the fullest.  However, when you get people who pay to play, pay to win, pay to make the lists and then pay to have articles written, that is not true grit and ganas cannot be produced.  Whose your daddy in youth soccer might just be the most important connection and that is no fault to all the DDs.  It's just the way it was


----------



## Yak (Apr 20, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Back in the day *all* CSL Premier games were in UCI with $10 parking fee. It wasn't strange choice - it was a choice of using same venue for everyone, just like SCDSL using Silverlakes for Discovery league.


9 out of our 10 CSL Premier league games this season are at OCP.  Pretty close to what you describe (but without the parking fee!).


----------

